# Vortex Crossfire II 6-24X50 for sale



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Vortex Crossfire II 6-24x50 for sale. 30MM Tube. 50MM Objective Lens. MOA cross hair. Asking $250 on KSL, will do better for a forum member. Pics on KSL. PM me if interested. Vortex Lifetime warranty. Price Reduced $230.00


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Item has been SOLD.


----------

